# Pandora



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I have not yet looked at it but friends told me about a web site called Pandora where you can type in particular titles that you want to hear and it plays them for you. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yes, I have tried it and I used it for about a year I think. It was really good for discovering new things, I learned a lot of nice music through it. However, after a point, its discography runs out of new songs to share by a composer or its connections, and it starts playing the same things over and over. Thus, I've stopped using it, and now use Turntable.fm. But I would definitely suggest using it for a time.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I've used it a lot, it's decent but I find that its not the greatest for classical music (for example, once I put in a baroque composer and before long it was playing the "Batman Begins" film score). The best part about it is that is automatically picks songs and plays them so all that's required on your part is just to go to the site and click "play"...I use it when working/studying because this way I don't have to constantly manually pick a playlist or song.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you both. It is always good to hear others' experiences. I'll try it - when and if I ever get a spare minute to set it up.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Last.fm is what I use. I never thought that pandora did a good job for me. It was always way off with their artist selection for each band I put in.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I would think I wouldn't even have to mention this here but Spotify is probably the best thing you can use for discovering music. Pandora is way too limited. It does require you to download their software but if you're gonna stream Pandora anyway why not stream music from spotify? It gives you much more control over what you hear. Type in the artist or piece you want and you almost always get a hit unless it's just really obscure and even then you often will find stuff you never thought you would.

Kevin


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Kevin Pearson said:


> I would think I wouldn't even have to mention this here but Spotify is probably the best thing you can use for discovering music. Pandora is way too limited. It does require you to download their software but if you're gonna stream Pandora anyway why not stream music from spotify? It gives you much more control over what you hear. Type in the artist or piece you want and you almost always get a hit unless it's just really obscure and even then you often will find stuff you never thought you would.
> 
> Kevin


Thank you, Kevin. I hadn't realized I'd have to download their software but of course I would. Not thinking. Speaking of obscure, it took me forever to find Thomas Erskine's "Symphony in C" but I finally did after much persistence - far over there in bonnie Scotland.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyway, it isn't available outside USA.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Anyway, it isn't available outside USA.


I don't know why but this is quite common between countries. Seems a shame. Harvard is putting reams of old books online but they (or the ones I found and tried to pass on) are not available just over the border in Canada, to say nothing of Europe. Probably not in South America either.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Ehh Pandora is okay. I'll go there on occasion. But I find that I end up listening to things I don't like. I can be picky. I prefer Grooveshark. They have a nice selection of music to listen to.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Grooveshark is another one. Pandora is not available in most countries.


----------

